# to hammer home



## Ladyfio

Hallo

Wat zou een mooi figuurlijk equivalent zijn in het Nederlands voor het Engels woord "to hammer"?
...launched a global campaign to hammer home the message that...

Om de boodschap in te hameren / in te stampen bij de mensen (in de hoofd van de mensen?)

Dank u wel


----------



## Joannes

*Stampen *is goed. 

*Om er bij de mensen in te stampen dat...*


----------



## iKevin

inhameren/indrijven of... ''inheien'' ?


----------



## papeheimers

niet inhameren, maar: 


Om er bij de mensen _op te hameren_ dat zij....

of 

_Om de boodschap luid en duidelijk over te brengen_ 

Heel grof gezegd, (niet heel beschaafd dus) gebruikt men ook nog wel eens: 

Om iets _er in te rammen_.


----------



## Ktke

Inhameren klinkt voor mij ook ok.


----------



## Peterdg

papeheimers said:


> niet inhameren, maar:





Ktke said:


> Inhameren klinkt voor mij ook ok.


Voor mij ook.

In mijn (oude, 1984) Van Dale staat 'inhameren" niet in (tot mijn grote verbazing). In de (veel recentere) Van Dale N-F staat het wel vermeld: *inhameren* <ov.ww.>... *0.2* <fig.> *enfoncer dans la tête*. Misschien een NL/BE verschil?


----------



## Dutchie 020

Inhameren heb ik mensen wel eens horen zeggen, dus dat zou je opzich wel kunnen gebruiken.


----------



## papeheimers

Volgens mij is _inhameren_ in het NL Nederlands in deze context eigenlijk niet een correct gebruik van het woord, hoewel je het inderdaad weleens hoort zeggen in spreektaal. 

Een spijker_ hamer_ je ergens _in_. Om een boodschap over te brengen bij iemand blijf je _erop hameren (_op die boodschap) tot het begrepen of gedaan wordt.

Wanneer je de zin "...launched a global campaign to hammer home the message that..." op een passende manier wilt vertalen zodat de betekenis gelijk is, zou ik _to hammer home, _hoewel verleidelijk, dan ook niet letterlijk vertalen door _inhameren_ te gebruiken. 


Ik denk dat er verscheidene betere alternatieven kunnen zijn:

_Is een wereldwijde campagne gestart om de boodschap_ _in te prenten_ (dit lijkt mij één van de meest passende vertalingen)

_Is een wereldwijde campagne gestart om (bij de mensen) de boodschap luid en duidelijk over te brengen _(deze ook)

_Is een wereldwijde campagne gestart om de mensen erop alert te maken dat zij..._

_Is een wereldwijde campagne gestart om er bij de mensen op te hameren dat zij..._

_Is een wereldwijde campagne gestart om te zorgen dat (bij de mensen) het kwartje eindelijk valt om..._


----------



## Frank06

papeheimers said:


> Volgens mij is _inhameren_ in het NL Nederlands in deze context eigenlijk niet een correct gebruik van het woord, hoewel je het inderdaad weleens hoort zeggen in spreektaal.
> Een spijker_ hamer_ je ergens _in_. Om een boodschap over te brengen bij iemand blijf je _erop hameren (_op die boodschap) tot het begrepen of gedaan wordt.


inhameren
in·ha·me·ren
overgank. werkw.; hamerde in; h. ingehamerd
door nadrukkelijke herhaling aan het verstand brengen
[Van Dale]


----------



## papeheimers

Okay. Van Dale zegt echter ook: 

op iets hameren = er steeds op terugkomen 

Eveneens als andere woordenboeken zeggen: 

erop hameren = steeds opnieuw ter sprake/aan de orde brengen ("Hij hamert erop dat we volgens de veiligheidsvoorschriften moeten werken")

Ook woordenboeken zijn onderhevig aan het taalgebruik van mensen (niet enkel andersom) dus wellicht (aangezien u aangaf dat _inhameren_ niet in de Van Dale van 1984 stond,) dat het later inderdaad is opgenomen? 

Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik het in het Nederlands nog altijd niet vaak hoor, volgens mij zegt men hier toch eerder "ergens _op hameren_.""(Bijvoorbeeld: Je blijft er maar op hameren dat....)

Waar het hier echter om gaat is een equivalent voor de zin...launched a global campaign to hammer home the message that...

_To hammer home_ means to keep repeating a point to bring it across forcefully of in ieder geval zodanig dat men het ter harte zal nemen (of actie zal ondernemen of zal gehoorzamen etc) (Het heeft dus niet heel veel met de letterlijke betekenis van iets aanleren te maken, zolang de boodschap maar overkomt.)

Als _inhameren_ een betekenis heeft van _aan het verstand brengen (iets te laten inzien of te laten begrijpen)_, dan zou het gebruikt kunnen worden, maar geheel dekkend is het niet. Iets "aan het verstand brengen" hoeft namelijk niet per definitie een onderdeel te zijn van _to hammer home._

Iets (een boodschap) kan evengoed overkomen en gevolgd worden zonder dat de reden ervoor aan het verstand wordt gebracht. 

Bijvoorbeeld: _Als ik er telkens op hamer dat A. het licht uit moet doen wanneer hij weggaat en hij daar eindelijk gehoor aan geeft, wil dat niet zeggen dat hij ook inziet of begrepen heeft waarom._ 

Persoonlijk vind ik de zin: ...Is een campagne gestart om de boodschap in te hameren... ook niet iets wat je snel in een krant of in een artikel etc zal zien staan (tenminste niet in Nederland). Het is dan denk ik toch echt meer spreektaal dan schrijftaal. 

Dus zelf zou ik zeker wanneer het om een geschreven vertaling gaat, één van de vele uitdrukkingen die onze taal rijk is kiezen die wellicht net wat "beter" klinken (op schrift) en een wat dekkendere betekenis geven. 

Het woord_ Instampen_ vind ik trouwens ook meer een equivalent voor _cramming__ (= het (aan)leren van informatie of feiten in het geheugen door (expliciete) herhaling)_ Bijvoorbeeld wanneer men voor een tentamen leert dan kan men zoveel mogelijk informatie instampen om een goed resultaat te behalen.


----------

